# Twisted Fairy Tales



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

Are you talking decorations or costumes (or both)?


----------



## juggalettejen (Feb 16, 2010)

Both. I don't want to be redundant


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

I'd maybe start with a search for Todd MacFarlane's take on both. They'll likely provide a good inspirational start. There's also American McGee's Alice. And Tim Burton & Edward Gorey.


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

Substitute an old scary lady for the the witch or queen. Or combine some of the Grimm's fairy tales into one story. If your doing a maze type haunt, transition between each story board by maybe having the ToT's following the white rabbit to the end.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Lovely idea!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/76907-fatal-fairy-tales.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/75610-scare-tactic-ideas-needed.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...8-twisted-fairy-tales-costume-brainstorm.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...83-2008-twisted-fairy-tale-party-finally.html

Do a search for threads with "fairy tales" as the keywords (and other variations) to get some other ideas.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Maybe Nox Arcana's "Grimm Tales" cd will help with inspiration?
I used that one in my haunt last year & it creeped people out. Otherwise you could look at the traditional fairy tales & see how you could add your touch to them. Channel Tim Burton & what he'd do.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i like these ideas...... I think i might wanna do these next year..... mmmmmm something to think about.


----------



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

For the tea party you could work wonders, bleading hearts on the plates. Bloody tea, just a big messy blood bath would do....kill the mouse and the rabbit leave them all across the table...lol

You could say the madd hatter went a little MADD!!!!

Love the theme!!


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Read some Jasper Fforde - specifically his Nursery Crimes series - that will get you in the mood and give you ideas for sure! There's The Big Over Easy and The Fourth Bear - at least, those are the first 2.


----------



## CatSkynr (Sep 10, 2009)

I did Wondeland in '08. The cards were ghost-like, the Red Queen had Fangs, White Rabbit had Fangs and a clock for an eye, Caterpillar is, well Caterpillar; can't change him.... The Doormouse had a needle and vial of Rat Poison, made a giant croquet mallet from a Cracker Barrel and Dowel, Giant bottle w/ giant 'drink me' tag, some messed up signs reading, 'up', 'down', 'this way', that way' and such that were all backwards and nonsence. Alice with a knife, ugly Dee/Dum, were McGee inspiration. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/catskynr-albums-2008-evil-wonderland.html


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

CatSkynr said:


> I did Wondeland in '08. The cards were ghost-like, the Red Queen had Fangs, White Rabbit had Fangs and a clock for an eye, Caterpillar is, well Caterpillar; can't change him.... The Doormouse had a needle and vial of Rat Poison, made a giant croquet mallet from a Cracker Barrel and Dowel, Giant bottle w/ giant 'drink me' tag, some messed up signs reading, 'up', 'down', 'this way', that way' and such that were all backwards and nonsence. Alice with a knife, ugly Dee/Dum, were McGee inspiration.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/catskynr-albums-2008-evil-wonderland.html


Love it! Alice's gloves are great - a detail that says 1000 words about how evil she is. LOL!


----------

